# Hello there.



## DontFitup (12 mo ago)

Hello,

I am 37 and married for almost 11y. I have 2 kids and my h and I are from different nationalities. 
I found this group and going to start lurking a little bit until I am ready to take a turn talking about mu relationship...

It is nice to have found a place where I can truly be honest. 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## lneady4500 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I'm 45 & married to my husband whose 43...& we're also from different nationalities. How are you?

Sent from my SM-A115AZ using Tapatalk


----------

